# Los riesgos de la M.A.T.



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Buenas, estoy haciendo unos experimentos con una TV portátil (5.5") en blanco y negro, y necesito desconectar la ventosa MAT para poner el CRT en una caja especial, y querría saber cuanto tiempo he de tener la TV desenchufada antes de quepueda trabajar con total seguridad en el montaje MAT.

He leído el datasheet del tubo, y sé que la corriente de aceleración son 7.5 Kv   

Desde ya, gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 27, 2009)

Pues yo las ultimas veces que hice eso, lo hice con un monitor de 14'' y lo dejé uno o dos días y no pasó nada, pero todo es tan relativo que no te sabría decir, además no me dedico a eso.

Sino, está el método de descargarlo con un destornillador y un cable a masa...



Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

Me parece que tarda bastante tiempo, con solo dos días creo que recibirías una buena descarga. La mejor solución creo yo es descargar el tubo manualmente (y no me refiero a hacerlo con la mano).


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La mejor solución creo yo es descargar el tubo manualmente (y no me refiero a hacerlo con la mano).




Con el manual de usuario de la TV?!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 28, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que tarda bastante tiempo, con solo dos días creo que recibirías una buena descarga. La mejor solución creo yo es descargar el tubo manualmente (y no me refiero a hacerlo con la mano).



   

Pero he oído que si haces eso el transformador MAt se esrtropea. ¿Es verdad?


----------



## unleased! (Jun 28, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Pero he oído que si haces eso el transformador MAt se esrtropea. ¿Es verdad?


Si lo haces encendido si, si está desenchufado no.

Es muy sencillo. Alrededor del tubo pasará un cable desnudo llamado cable de masa o malla de masa. Coges un cable normal y una de las puntas lo atas al cable ese y la otra a un destornillador plano preferentemente con mango aislado. Acercas y metes el destornillador por el chupón y escucharas un chispazo. Sacas, esperas dos segundos y lo vuelves a repetir.

Si no lo entendiste bién en este enlace queda bastante aclarado:
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/altovol-trc.htm

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2009)

hola, yo no meto mano en TV color ni ningun otro, pero leyendolos me surgio una duda:

si somos todos aqui conocedores de la ley de ohm y mas o menso los que se dedican saben que buey estan harando ahi (o sea saben que tension y que carga quedan almacenadas) .
por que en vez de hacer un corto con un cable para ver chizpazos no usan........si, un cable, pero con una o varias R en serie para limitar sa descarga.
digamos en 3 segundos por ejemplo.
y si quieren hacerla visible pues calculan que poner .

saludos


----------



## santiago (Jun 28, 2009)

con resistencias pierde emoción jejeje


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2009)

ademas deberian ser unos cuantos Megaohms para frenar semejante cantidad de voltaje.

y eso pq es un tv pequeño, los grades pueden llevar hasta 30Kilovolts de tension en el tubo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 28, 2009)

No hay nada como el sonido de la descarga de un tubo CRT en las mañanas....


----------



## unleased! (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicos, chicos, no se que problema le veis vosotros para andar metiendo resistencias por medio.  

Yo aprendí de un técnico veterano, con mas de 30 años de experiencia tanto en TV como en radio, sonido y radar. Creció rodeado de válvulas y maduró con los transistores.

El me lo enseñó así.

Es lo mismo que sea una TV pequeña como grande, el sistema es el mismo, funcionan igual, se tratan igual.

Hoy también soy técnico y lo hago de la misma manera.

Y los dos seguimos vivos  

Yo también le tenía miedo al chupón de MAT, a romper el tubo al sacar el zócalo y a andar midiendo con el aparato encendido pero eso una vez hecho un par de veces le cojes el punto y deja de ser peligroso ya que sabes como actuar para que no te haga daño.

Es como el electricista que tiene que manipular y conectar cables con tensión. Las primeras veces sudará por el miedo a electrocutarse, con el tiempo pensará que es un juego de niños.  

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2009)

El problema está en que no es un juego de niños.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El problema está en que no es un juego de niños.



  

El caso es que con resistencias y todo me da un poco de yuyu.

A ver si puedo subir fotos, porque sólo hay un cable alrededor del tubo, que, en efecto está indicado con GND, y viene del socket, pero no se conecta a nada, sólo toca el tubo.
Además mirando el cuello del tubo, he identificado a ese cable como el negativo del filamento, y la verdad, no creo que ese funcione a 7500 V   

Bueno, gracias a todos, chicos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

Lo que me gustaría hacer es desatar ese nudo que tiene el cable MAT.
Es importante, necesito esos centímetros

Por cierto, ¿7500V me matan?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me gustaría hacer es desatar ese nudo que tiene el cable MAT.
> Es importante, necesito esos centímetros



No lo hagas.... es una medida de seguridad para evitar que el alto voltaje se regrese del cinescopio hacia el flyback......



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿7500V me matan?



Pues no creo pero cuando menos si te dejan pensando en la existencia de Dios....


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Bueno ahora vengo con las         preguntas.


			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y por eso tienes un TRC arriba de tu nick?  
Que es la "caja especial"?  
Para que quieres desconectar el cablecito rojo?


			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?
Para desatar el cable, creo que primero vas a tener que desconectar el cable. Y para eso tienes que descargarlo.
Como es eso de que impide que pase el alto voltaje?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

Necesito cambiar el CRT de caja para un proyecto.
Y el cable rojo... Me falta un centímetro para que llege donde tiene que llegar...
y si tan importante es ese nudo pues nosé.

...Porque no me atrevo a hacer ahí un empalme con cinta aislante


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> El problema está en que no es un juego de niños.



MAT = 
Muy Alta Tension 
Mata Aquien Toca  
Muerte - Asusta - deja Tarado (o turuleco )


yo trabajo todos lso dias con electricidad, 220v y 380v , claro que en verdad es 220v ........por que si recibo 380v es que toque 2 fases vivas y en ese caso me lo merezco por doblemente tarado.

pero el peor susto de mi vida fue con un microondas , fue de lo peorcito y creo que es AT y CC .

por eso toda precaucion es valida, en verdad para quein trabaja con TV y TRC no veo el inconveniente de , en un rato armarse un cable que sea asi:

lso extremso que agarra con las manos seran de el cable ese que posee una aislacion muy buena, caso contrario utilizara puntas de tester para AT o lo que sea de muy buena aislacion.
ess puntas van a un cable mas largo que estara lejos del cuerpo y solo cierran el circuito a travez de varias R. en serie (para evitar arcos no uso una sola ) .
en fin, el valor d elas R. sera tal que perita descargar el asunto ese en 3 a 5 segundos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo ese simple nudo evita el retorno de la MAT?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ?





			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cómo ese simple nudo evita el retorno de la MAT?



   era sarcasmo..... les iba a contestar que la corriente electrica se enreda entre tanto nudo... pero la verdad ya no aguante la risa...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 30, 2009)

Juas, me habías asustado! 

...Pero entonces lo desato no?


----------



## jorger (Jun 30, 2009)

Supongo que no hay problem...en todos los tv´s que he desmontado ninguno tenía un nudo en el cable MAT   
Cuál es ese proyecto que quieres hacer? Me da intriga jejeje   
Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 30, 2009)

Acaso una caja de toques en Blanco y negro?

Creeme, no quiero probarla...

Mejor que el profe de Electricidad lo toque...

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 30, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Supongo que no hay problem...en todos los tv´s que he desmontado ninguno tenía un nudo en el cable MAT
> Cuál es ese proyecto que quieres hacer? Me da intriga jejeje
> Un saludo



Estoy con esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11593.html


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Por cierto, alguien sabe porqué la MAT Sigue presente, incluso después de desenchufar el aparato?
Y para qué sirve el bleeder?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto, alguien sabe porqué la MAT Sigue presente, incluso después de desenchufar el aparato?



Por que el cinescopio se comporta como un capacitor gigante que almacena la carga..... tienes una placa interna, un aislante (cristal en este caso) y un plateado externo que actua como placa externa


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Impresionante.
Entonces si antes de deguazar una tele le arreo un buen mamporro al CRT y lo destruyo, ya no me puede dar la corriente?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Impresionante.
> Entonces si antes de deguazar una tele le arreo un buen mamporro al CRT y lo destruyo, ya no me puede dar la corriente?



 No entendi nada......


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Si coges una tele y le arreas un martillazo a la pantalla, ya no da calambre?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2009)

Primera necesitas tener un mazo muy muy grande.... por que el cristal es templado y debe tener como 1cm de espesor... segunda necesitas tener un muy buen equipo de proteccion por que el cinescopio esta al alto vacio, asi que si la rompes de un martillazo primero "implota" y luego "explota" bañando toda el area cercana de cristales, *Es un experimento que no le aconsejo a nadie..... *

Hasta crees que la pobre pantalla iba a morir en silencio.....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## unleased! (Jul 10, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Si coges una tele y le arreas un martillazo a la pantalla, ya no da calambre?


 Mejor que descargues la pantalla con un destornillador y un cable.

Conozco dos formas de "romper" el vacío de un tubo digamos que de forma controlada, pero te aconsejo que no lo intentes ya que puede ser muy peligroso (y lo es si no se hace bién).

Se de uno que acabó en urgencias con un buén corte en una mano por un accidente de estos, por darle un golpe sin querer mientras manipulaba el tubo de una TV.

Despacito y buena letra!  
Abur!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

Cuenta cuenta, aunque no lo vaya ha hacer.
Sólo por curiosidad, que yo controlo


----------



## electrodan (Jul 11, 2009)

Supongo que será rompiendo el tubito de atrás, no?
De todas formas, si la rompes, la placa aceleradora *quedará cargada*, y por consecuencia el "chupón" seguirá teniendo tensión.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 11, 2009)

vaya


----------



## krit (Jul 12, 2009)

********************************************************************************
     Separar para reciclar. Si aprovechais las piezas electronicas  no tireis lo demas todo mezclado.
********************************************************************************


Yo ya he desguazado como cuatro o cinco y el peligro no es tal si se toman precauciones.

1º- Romper el vacio. Un golpecito en la parte trasera del tubo;exactamente donde se conecta el pcb.
       Ahí el cristal es delgado y no hace falta mucho golpe. Durante unos segundos se oira que va
       entrando el aire.
2º- Cuando haya acabado de llenarse de aire se puede romper el crital sin problemas. Yo lo que hago 
       es meter el tubo en una caja de carton grande y darle un buen golpe. 

Por supuesto hay que usar guantes y careta de proteccion. Nunca se sabe. Los tubos grandes suelen tener un buen espesor.

Por cierto que tengo media docena de tv a la espera de desguace y tendré que ponerme a ello antes de que me echen de casa. Excepto una que tendrá no menos de 40 años y no me he decidido a desarmarla ya que tiene un mueble de madera muy bonito. Es de aquellas de válvulas y exteriormente está bien conservada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Me gustan las teles antiguas.
Desguazando por la calle y el vertederos, habré desguazado 14 ó 15 TV's


----------



## jorger (Jul 12, 2009)

Qué envidia me dais,yo como mucho he desarmado 3 o 4       .Y lo peor de todo es que poco a poco van desapareciendo los tv´s de ctr por culpa de las pantallas lcd,plasma y todo ese rollo     :evil: 

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 12, 2009)

Tienes razón...
Ahora busco desesperadamente tltvisores antiguos por todas partes, pero... ...nada.
Almenos tengo la sensación de haber tenido una vida plena (de desguaze)


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 12, 2009)

krit dijo:
			
		

> 1º- Romper el vacio. Un golpecito en la parte trasera del tubo;exactamente donde se conecta el pcb.
> Ahí el cristal es delgado y no hace falta mucho golpe. Durante unos segundos se oira que va
> entrando el aire.



*NO NO Y NO....ABSOLUTAMENTE NUNCA SE DEBE GOLPEAR EL CINESCOPIO* 

Si lo que quieren es abrir el cinescopio con seguridad primero hay que descargarlo y luego con una segueta ir cortando con mucho cuidado en algun borde o en el tubo donde esta conectado el PCB pra formar una ranura por donde pueda entrar el aire..... una vez igualada la presion entonces ya pueden ir abriendo mas y mas la ranura hasta destapar por completo el tubo


----------



## unleased! (Jul 13, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Tienes razón...
> Ahora busco desesperadamente tltvisores antiguos por todas partes, pero... ...nada.
> Almenos tengo la sensación de haber tenido una vida plena (de desguaze)


Pues ahora aquí en españa con el rollo del TDT se están tirando muchas. La gente creo que es gilipollas, prefieren tirar con la tele que tiene (independientemente de que tenga euroconector que no) y gastarse una media de entre 600 a 1000€ en una TV plasma, a comprar un sintonizador de 40€ para la tele que tiene. Después dicen que hay crisis


----------



## jorger (Jul 13, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Tienes razón...
> Pues ahora aquí en españa con el rollo del TDT se están tirando muchas...


Si pues aquí en Navalmoral no es el caso       :evil:  .Además yo tengo un problema y es que,cada vez que tiran una tele,un pc o algo por el estilo,siempre lo cogen los típicos chavales sólo para destrozarlo por que sí.Supongamos que a ellos les ''divierte'' ¬¬    :evil:  :evil:  :x  :x   :x  :evil: 

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 13, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace poco estaba pensando en eso.
Es verdad. Pero mejor para nosotros!     

Y lo de que los chavales rompan las cosas, lo he visto algunas veces...
Pero por aqui lo peor son los chatarreros...
Si tiran un ordenador con una fuente que funciona, esta gente les cortan los cables, arrancan la chapay quitan los radiadores... y la dejan inservible.


----------



## jorger (Jul 13, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Y lo de que los chavales rompan las cosas, lo he visto algunas veces...
> Pero por aqui lo peor son los chatarreros...
> Si tiran un ordenador con una fuente que funciona, esta gente les cortan los cables, arrancan la chapay quitan los radiadores... y la dejan inservible.



La verdad,no sé que es peor   ...bueno sí,mi problema.Al menos los chatarreros te dejan algo   .
Este tipo de cosas,verdad que es frustrante?.Yo,hasta me siento impotente  ops:  ops: 

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 13, 2009)

Si, pero almenos los chatarreros aprovechan, los vándalos destruyen por destruir.


----------



## jorger (Jul 13, 2009)

Si,si,por eso lo digo,es mejor que se lo lleven los chatarreros antes que los chavales estos que destruyen porque sí.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 14, 2009)

Un día, habñando sobre teles y TDT acabé llamando a las teles con TDT *"Teleté"*


----------

